# Anyone have any old Guitar for the Practicing Musician mags?



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking for a transcription of Bijou Pleasurette by Michael Schenker.

I think it's in the March 86 issue that has Malmsteen and Sheehan on the cover. 

If anyone has this, I'd be extremely grateful to get a scan of the music for that song. It's only 2 pgs. 

Tks!

:bow:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woow you have a really good memory! But sorry, I can't help you, actually I was 2 years old in 1986...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Woow you have a really good memory! But sorry, I can't help you, actually I was 2 years old in 1986...


I was negative 4 in 1965, but I own a 65 Fender Deluxe. :wave:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Check your PMs


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive got a bunch of guitars n stuff in storage in another town- i have to go there first week of october- there is a box of guitar mags there from the early to mid eighties- ill check for ya.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I have most of the GFTPM issues from mid '84 to '89-ish. Are you sure about the issue? I'm looking at the March '86 issue right now and don't see anything by Michael Schenker in it. 

*Edit* Nevermind I found it. It was in the "Guitar in the '80s" article section.

Shoot me an e-mail and I'll be glad to help ya out. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Devnull and JSD, you guys rock. 

Terry


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I can be plan "C" :smile:

Andy


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

WOW!!!!! I'm not sure what is more amazing. The fact that Terry remembered this or that in less than 24 hours a bunch of guys all posted they have the 22 year old mag!!!


----------



## DF!! (Sep 14, 2008)

i also have most of them from '85 to present (or whenever they changed the name) ... though i am missing a bunch from 91-94 when i was playing bass (gasp!) <- hey it was one way to go on tour


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to have many issues of that & other guitar magazines.
But I didn't have that one.

I sold most of them after I stopped teaching and I needed some extra cash. I had read and re-read them all--I kept a few that were in poor shape, and a few that I wanted to keep. They were getting to be a pain to store, move, etc.

I sure learned from them, but was done with them.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I have every issue from the first one to the early 90's ( '94 maybe), then sporadically after that. Plus some other mags I bought when they had an interesting tune in them. I actually spent time entering the songs into a database so I would know what I had. ( OCD, anyone?) Almost 900 tabs.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey, anyone have the Guitarist Magazine from March 1994 (could have been 96, 20th anniv. of his death I guess?) with the article in it about Paul Kossoff's stripped front Les Paul?
Hey it's worth a shot...


----------

